# Nars and Inglot at IMATS London and POLL! :D



## moi et toi (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi guys

  	Could anyone please give me the lowdown on:

  	- IMATS London 2013 - do Nars go to IMATS?
  	I checked out the list of vendors on the IMATS site and they are not on it.

  	- Inglot at Imats - I know Inglot will be there - how much of a discount should I expect?
  	Could one of you lovely ladies n gents who have purchased from Inglot please tell me the prices of whichever palettes/products you got there.

  	...Am trying to decide if it wld be worth going for me - I wld mainly be looking to purchase from Nars and Inglot and would love to recieve any and all information you have. I think if I go without these two being there I will just come back with too much stuff I don't want or won't use. Am making a wish list! 

  	Don't forget to vote in my IMAT Vendor poll! 

  	Poll ENDS 31st December!

  	Many Thanks Girls!

  	Stay Beautiful!

  	Moi et toi.
  	XXX


----------

